# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Mera Dil Bhi Jese Dulhan Ka Hath Ho Mehandi Se Racha Howa

## Diya84

*Koi Phool Dhoop Ki Pattiyo Mein Harey Ribon Se Bandha Howa
Wo Ghazal Ka Lejha Neya Neya, Na Kaha Howa Na Souna Howa.


Jise Lay Gai Abhi Hawa Wo Warq Tha Dil Ki Kitab Ka,
Kahen Aansoun Se Mitta Howa Kahen Aansoun Se Likha Howa.


Kai Meal Reat Ko Kat Kar Koi Moj Phool Khila Gai,
Koi Pear Piyas Se Mar Raha Hai Nadi Ke Pass Khara Howa.


Wohi Khaat Ke Jis Pe Jaga Jaga Do Mehaktey Hoonto Ke Chand They,
Kisi Bhule Basre Se Taaq Par Tahe-E-Gird Hoga Daba Howa.


Mujhe Hadso Ne Saja Saja Ke Buhat Haseen Bana Diya,
Mera Dil Bhi Jese Dulhan Ka Hath Ho Mehandi Se Racha Howa.


Mere Sath Jugno Hein Humsafar Mager Is Shrar Ki Besat Kya,
Ye Bhi Koi Cherag Hai Na Jala Howa Na Bujha Howa.*

----------


## ahssas

*hmmmmmm superb .. nice one Diya ..*

----------


## Diya84

Shukriya Ehsas k aap ne pasand ki

----------


## RAHEN

wao...diya..its beautiful...nice choice...thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## Diya84

Thanks fatima

----------

